# Flying Heritage Collection - Everett, WA



## Nikademus (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi,

Havn't been on this board for a long time. Occured to me that some might enjoy this photo tour of Paul Allen's Flying Heritage Collection. Link posted below. Great stuff and most of the planes are flyable or are in the process of being made flyable.

Flying Heritage Collection


----------

